# Employer making me pay back training fees



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Handed my notice in on Friday as I have been offered a job much closer to home. Now I've only been with my current employer eight months and they have informed me I will have to repay training fees.

I haven't been told how much they are yet, I have to see HR on Monday to find out. I've read my contract and it didn't say anything about this but then I read the employee handbook and it has a line in it about repaying the fees if you leave before twelve months. Just wandered if anyone has been on the same position? Am I snookered? I'm expecting the fees to be in the thousands.

I'm feeling really annoyed, I've spent a week thinking over whether to leave or not, it was a very hard decision and now this is getting me down. Feels like they have me on a chain


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

If it's not in your contract I think they will struggle! Do you have legal cover on any of your insurance policies you could use to get some advice? If not CAB?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, been in that scenario myself. Although I did know that I was to pay back all training fees. I managed to get my new employer to pay for them.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I work for B.Gas and they made it crystal clear that if you left within the first 3 years you had a % of the training fees to repay, this was in my contract though. If it's not in a signed contract I don't know how they could make you pay it unless they dock you final wages. Seek some advice I reckon.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The key to this will be whether the employer can "prove" that you were aware of this part of their "contract" with you.

If these conditions were not in your employment contract, your employer would need to demonstrate that you were aware of any "extra" conditions.

Have you been briefed on the employee handbook and does the employer have a record of this briefing? Were you formally issued with a copy of the handbook and can the employer prove it (e.g. did you sign a briefing record or a document issue record?)

A Trades Union membership might help or CAB - failing that you might need to speak to a solicitor specialising in employment law.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

The handbook was posted out with my contact, I'm pretty sure by signing the contract I agreed to the handbook unfortunately. I'm sure my new employer will pay it depending on how much it is, but would rather try to get out of it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

The handbook is part of your employment terms and conditions. I'm sure that your contract will refer to the handbook.

The repayment of training fees tends to be a fixed time period i.e. leave within x months/years of the training and may be on a decreasing term i.e. within 12 months 100%; 2 years 80% etc.

These clauses are designed to protect the employer from employees being trained then taking their new skills/qualifications to another employer.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Just re read the part about the training and it says "the employer reserves the right to make deductions from the employees salary to meet training costs if the employee leaves the company within 12 months"

Does that mean they can only take it from money I'm owed or can the demand money repaid?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Franzpan said:


> "the employer reserves the right to make deductions from the employees salary to meet training costs if the employee leaves the company within 12 months"


I take that as; They'll reduce your pay _until _it's covered.
So depending on how long you have left there..


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Keir said:


> I take that as; They'll reduce your pay _until _it's covered.
> So depending on how long you have left there..


That's how I read it as well. I've just been paid for March and have 5 days notice left to work so......

Might possibly get off with only losing a couple of weeks pay... Fingers crossed


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It is quite common to have such a clause in the contract. To me the relevant words would be "reserve the right" which means they may or may not deduct the money.

Generally, if they are going to claim the money it would be done via deduction of wages as this is far easier than trying to claim money back from one once you have gone


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure about training expenses, but the company I work for gave numerous people relocation money that was tied into their contract to be paid back if they left. 

Quite a few guys did and were told the company had to allow them time to pay it back. They couldn't just deduct from their final wage packet. 

I don't think any of the guys did pay anything back and the company didn't bother chasing them either.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Went to see HR dept today and after my manager saying I'll owe them for all my training, I'm told I owe nothing! Woohoo!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1999-06-03/


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> Went to see HR dept today and after my manager saying I'll owe them for all my training, I'm told I owe nothing! Woohoo!


Good news :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> Went to see HR dept today and after my manager saying I'll owe them for all my training, I'm told I owe nothing! Woohoo!


id get that in writing sharpish


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Good news you don't have to pay.

It is the same in my line of work having to pay for training costs. It's quite common to see staff go on annual leave/not work the payday weekend and not return on Monday morning as to avoid questions and having to pay.


----------

